# Demi-john baskets?



## Chris1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone know where I could pick up a new one the one that came with mine was plastic and cracked. I did get a discount on it b/c of that but would like a new basket.

It is a 23L(6 gallon)

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats why I dont like the demi's. I dont know of any place that just sell that.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I got it for 30 bucks so the price was right works fine if you don't plan on banging it around but I don't know if I could safely move it if I had to. I plan on just getting the normal 6 gallon secondarily's from now on.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2010)

Chris you will soon find out the a vacuum pump can be your best friend. Your demi without a basket is a perfect example of this. You would be able to rack from it without moving it around at all except for washing. I would love to pick one up like the for 30.00.


----------

